

Ask HN:how do you manage time for reading news/links/articles? - syed123

we have twitter, facebook , HN, techcrunch and some additional newspapers too. i am have a dayjob and working on my startup too but the everyday routine of going through the above resources though helpful but it takes away atleast two hours or more on a ordinary day.
To manage this
i am ending up adding lengthy articles to my bookmarks to read later and simply avoiding opening any news link which is predictable.
Do you have any points or tips for managing such a huge infomation overflow in minimal time?
======
yan
I try to work in non-interrupted blocks (ideally; don't always succeed) and
check Google Reader twice a day and go through everything, marking things
unread that I'd like to read later and catch up on that Sunday evenings. I
check twitter every few hours during an idle moment.

And while I am on the information hamster wheel, I'm not entirely sure it is
good for me. I want to stop.

~~~
syed123
i want to stop twitter account altogether otherwise day and night there is
someone posting interesting startup related articles and it ends up eating my
time.

------
iworkforthem
While they are chicken soup for the brain, they dun not equal profit in the
P/L.

At home, after working on my todo list, I set my E.gg Timer to around 15-30
mins, and go through all these materials in my Google Reader. The best time to
clear these materials is when I'm on the move(not driving) or waiting, I can
afford a lot more reading time.

------
nayanshah
Miss a day on reader and you are lost in a jungle of feeds. Up-to-date on
feeds but still catching up on Twitter though.

~~~
syed123
Thats another big problem, go on a holiday or some real life activities on
somdays and will have to spend whole next week catching up with 100
articles/newsfeed that cameup during those days.

~~~
nayanshah
Yes, HN feed itself has over 100 articles a day. Plus i hate using marking all
as read.

